# Vietnamese Swai fish fillets?



## Buckeye_Nut (May 27, 2011)

Never tried this before.....





For better or worse.....I will tonight 

I've been reading up on it. From what I can tell, it's sort of like catfish but more bland.  We'll see....I'll season it up good and Cajun-like.  It was on special and cheap, so I figured I'd give it a try. The guy at the meat counter said he loves them and talked me into it.  LOL


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 27, 2011)

Very spicy......definitely not a recipe for everyone.




For those who like spicy Cajun..........it was damn good. No side dishes!  I plan to eat an extra serving or two of fish and count those as side dishes.


PS...I got all the fish off the grill and onto the serving tray intact.....but when I tried to grab a couple fillets by hand to toss them onto my plate, they fell apart :P



This is how we AMATEUR grillin' hacks roll!!  Hehehe....


----------



## bbquzz (May 27, 2011)

Never heard of it BN, but it looks good!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 27, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Never heard of it BN, but it looks good!


It was kinda'like eating catfish.  Me loves devouring grilled catfish.......

If definitely wasn't bland after what I put on it.  The Cajun spice had some zing to it....


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 27, 2011)

It's nice that you like to experiment. It probably would work with other white fish fillets, too. Might work well on a CI griddle over the coals with some very hot olive oil to crisp it up. Good job Buckeye.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2011)

JB sent me some Atchafalaya seasoning that was real nice. I can't recall the brand. It's great on fish and not heavy on the heat side.

(JB...it had a light brown ink on the label...and I think it had a lighthouse.)


----------



## muddave (May 27, 2011)

Sounds great to me.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 28, 2011)

Way to try suttin new, I will say I am a fan of spicey fish as long as you still know its fish, looks great


----------



## cookking (May 28, 2011)

Hey Buckeye, was this it?




Not a lighthouse but a bridge that crosses the Atchafalaya river and it called Atchafalaya Blend. If not, this is still good stuff!


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thinking of trying some "Swai" fish...

...but it damn near makes me feel like a Communist.

They're on sale at W/D this week, and I'm curious.

Purely on a whim, I bought some Basa filets four or five years ago, and they were REALLY GOOD.

These fish are supposed to be about the same, but buying Vietnamese "farm raised" fish bothers me both from a health standpoint and of course the political aspect.

A political aspect to fish filets, you ask?

Well, yeah, in this case.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Jul 22, 2011)

swapnil147 said:
			
		

> Thinking of trying some "Swai" fish...
> 
> ...but it damn near makes me feel like a Communist.
> 
> ...


Hahaha....I'm feelin'ya!!!

With that said, I prefer Catfish anyway.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Jul 22, 2011)

Traegernator said:
			
		

> Hey Buckeye, was this it?


Newp......


----------

